# Fishfinder suggestions



## Bite me (Aug 9, 2008)

I got a birthday comming up and a new fishfinder sounds like the ticket. Looking to spend about $200.00, but will go higher if neccersary. What would you guys suggest and is it worth going to a combo unit. Fish mostly lakes and rarely more than 90ft deep.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 9, 2008)

Get a 575 so you can tell us all how well it works :mrgreen: 

Look a few posts down for a thread called "Fish Finder ?".

ST


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2008)

No experience with them, but next front unit will be a combo unit. Trying to remember underwater structure is a hit or miss for me. This way I know where it is and I can roll up on it quietly.


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 10, 2008)

A lowrance color unit without a gps is an option. I have 2 520's with the gps and I love'em. The unit without gpr is around $359 I think. Check Cabelas or BPS for sale catalogs or coupons.


----------



## Bite me (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any time with a Humminbird 383c? 8)


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Hummingbird 363 Combo and I love it.
Here is the site:https://search.msn.com/results.aspx?q=j+and+h+products&FORM=MSNH
Very good price.


----------



## Bite me (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob was lookin hard at the 363. Saw a 383 on ebay figured Idn try for same price. If not getting the 363.


----------

